
Know about Voyager - bharadhwajcn
https://www.quora.com/How-would-you-explain-to-an-8th-grader-who-knows-just-the-basics-of-physics-the-working-and-the-purpose-of-NASAs-Voyager-1-and-Voyager-2/answer/Robert-Frost-1?srid=JHvj&amp;share=1
======
nrki
_" We human beings are still divided into nation states, but these states are
rapidly becoming a single global civilization..."_

 _" We are attempting to survive our time so we may live into yours. We hope
someday, having solved the problems we face, to join a community of galactic
civilizations. This record represents our hope and our determination, and our
good will in a vast and awesome universe."_

.

Back then they were facing the imminent threat of nuclear war, but were still
hopeful for the future.

Today it seems that we are less hopeful and now face the near-unstoppable
threat of climate change.

